# 1942 Westfield Columbia VG296 Women's Bicycle



## johan willaert (Aug 15, 2015)

Just acquired this 1942 Model Vg296 Women's Columbia... Not a Military contract bicycle, but seems some of these models were used by the US Navy WAVES later in the war...

Ser# is G65334 and looks all Original down to tubes and tires...

Hope you like it...

Cheers,

Johan


----------



## milbicycleman (Aug 21, 2015)

That is a really cool bike Johan. Great find!


----------

